#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Казахстан >  > > >  >  >  И.Алмазов: Буддийские памятники Южного Казахстана. "Текелийская стела" и Тамгалы-Тас

## Бо

И.Алмазов: Буддийские памятники Южного Казахстана. "Текелийская стела" и Тамгалы-Тас

----------

Аминадав (02.12.2009), До (02.12.2009), Юань Дин (05.12.2009)

----------

